# Why is my magnificent foxface such a chicken [email protected]



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

So I picked up an active magnificent foxface a couple weeks ago and he's nothing but a rock hider. Can't even get near the the tank without him running off and hiding some where and colours getting all spotty. He is such a chicken it's rediculous. lol. I've been able to get him to eat but have to stay away. Got him to come to the glass once for feeding with me there an that's it. Is this the normal thing for these fish? Was hoping to be ale to see him once and a whole for $100. Any ideas to stop this shyness?


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

be patient....you can't rush anything in this hobby. took about 2-3 wks for my fathead anthias to stop running for the hills when i came within 10ft of the tank. 

now he's out and about like nothing.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

In time it will get used to you. Probably it is wild caught and not very happy to see people. 
Patience...


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Lol ok cool. That's what I figured. Just thought he was being a bit of a dick. Lol 

Thanks


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

consider yourself lucky! my foxface likes to pick at things on the waterline, then out of nowhere he get spooked and bolts down tossing water out of the tank and on the floor, and all over the just cleaned glass.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Flexin5 said:


> consider yourself lucky! my foxface likes to pick at things on the waterline, then out of nowhere he get spooked and bolts down tossing water out of the tank and on the floor, and all over the just cleaned glass.


lol oh ok. Finally got a better look at him today. He's getting better. I can be there but make slower motions. Saw some spots on him. ;( I had him in a qt tank for a week at low saltinaty and he showed signs of nothing I'm really hoping it's not ich. I just finished a fight with that. Had the display tank fallow for 6-7 weeks. I'm hoping it's just from the rocks and him hiding. Argh'


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Congratulations of your recent fox face aquisition mmatt
I know that you were looking for one for a little while 
As someone said, nothing in this hobby happens quickly including aquarium acclitization for our fish friends
As long as he/she is eating, you should be ok


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Flexin5 said:


> consider yourself lucky! my foxface likes to pick at things on the waterline, then out of nowhere he get spooked and bolts down tossing water out of the tank and on the floor, and all over the just cleaned glass.


My fox face is the biggest fish in the tank, but acts like a wimp all the time. He is the best chameleon I have ever seen and can go from yellow/white/black to black and white camo in 10 seconds flat.
My foxface is like the grade 6 kid that has his lunch money stolen by a grade 3 girl every day.
On the other side, the fox face never bothers anything else in the tank, ever.


----------



## Reef Hero (Mar 2, 2014)

Fox face are known to be this way.... It's why they naturally are provided a method to darken their skin and put up poisonous back fins.... It's just their way.... Eventually it should get used to you and people.... My fox face got so used to me that I could feed him and then scoop him up with a net lol but yea at first it acted just like u are describing! Sweet fish! Good luck!! Great algae grazer too....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya so far so good. Def a big suck though. When he's hungry he's not scared. He'll come right up to the magnet if im there and there is no seaweed sheet attached. Lol. But ya he's colours def change in a heart beat.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Look what I caught my fox face doing. I've been wondering why I always have water splashed over the side of the tank, and I thought it was from his tail when he would bolt back down into the tank, actually it's from him picking at the waterline, and then spitting the water out of his mouth all the way over the tank!


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Hahahah!!! Brilliant! Spit it back  btw, he is a beaut.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Lol wow. Lol to much


----------

